# 10% Rabatt bei Gerlinger!



## Werbung (25. Februar 2014)

*Werbung*​ *Rabattaktion bei 
Angelwelt Gerlinger 
für Anglerboard Mitglieder*


​ Anglerboard Mitglieder erhalten vom

 * 24. Februar 2014 bis einschließlich 09. März 2014 *
* auf alle Bestellungen 10 % Rabatt.* ​
Ausgenommen sind die als nicht mehr rabattfähig gekennzeichneten Artikel in den Katalogen.

Um den Rabatt zu erhalten geben Sie bei Ihrer Bestellung unter
www.gerlinger.de folgenden Gutscheincode ein:

* 14*​
Bei allen anderen Bestellvarianten geben sie den Gutscheincode bitte mit an. 

Viel Spaß beim shoppen.
Das Team von Angelsport Gerlinger

 Angelsport Gerlinger GmbH | Bauhofstr. 16 | 91443 Scheinfeld | Tel. 09162 - 7588


----------

